# General > Biodiversity >  Bat that hasnt moved in over 48 hours!

## Dadie

And im worried.
Went on the Bat conservation trust website..phoned the helpline already this morning...(they suggested taking it to the vets)
And the vets....they are not sure about having a bat..
Phoned Balmore yesterday when I found out it was a bat and not a big moth as I first thought the day before...they are not sure in having a bat.
Watched it not move all last night...
Is there a Bat carer near us?
I havent been to poke it to see if its injured or anything as you are not allowed by law to handle bats unless you have a licence, but, what else can I do, as its obviously having problems, as it hasnt moved. We even watched it for most of the night and it never moved.
Im happy to have it back in the garden, if its going to be ok....Im not that bothered about them flying around and we dont have a roost in the loft spaces, as we checked them all yesterday.

----------


## Duncansby

Hi Dadie

There is a bat worker in Caithness but I'm afraid I can't remember his name but if you phone SNH in Golspie (01408 634063) they should be able to advise you who to contact.

----------


## Dadie

Phoned them, the nearest is Dornoch, but it would need delivered.
Vets phoned back, I could take the bat in, but I would have to pay for its treatment etc!
Just waiting for the SSPCA to phone back now......
Trying to do my best, but, it doesnt seem to be good enough :Frown:

----------


## NickInTheNorth

Dadie - why do you need to do anything?

It is a wild animal. It will live, or it will die. The very last thing it needs is to be interfered with.

Leave the poor wee creature alone.

----------


## Dadie

Its right above the window the cat uses to come in and out.
They are protected creatures.
There is something wrong with it as it hasnt moved (info from bats conservation trust).
It shouldnt have to suffer.
Yes it might die, but, if its just dehydrated, doesnt it deserve a chance?
It keeps the midgie population down.
A few reasons for wanting to help.

Oh and if there is any confusion its on an outside wall, in an exposed area and not in the house!

----------


## cherokee

I think you're quite right Dadie !
Good for you for wanting to help a wee creature, which is obviously in need of a caring person.

Hopefully the SSPCA will get back to you with some useful information....let us know how you get on?

----------


## changilass

Dadie, this is on the front page, might be worth giving the lassie a call to see if she can give you any info.

Celebrate the year of the Bat with a Bat Walk around Achvarasdal woodland. Use Bat detectors to find and learn more about the local midge munchers.  Meet at Car Park just outside entrance to forest (please do not park in private driveway)  Weather dependent - Bring a torch!
£3/£2 concession. Contact Jenny on 01847 821531 for details.

----------


## Dadie

Changilass I tried phoning that lassie too...and didnt get through at the time I phoned.

Oh well thats the SSPCA phoned again today!
But I have found out some interesting facts on dead bats on my searches...EBLA/rabies checks are carried out on dead bats by the Vet lab agency (VLA) in surrey on behalf of DEFRA and they will send you out a bag to pop your dead bat in if you find one.
Its a passive surveillance scheme


My bat has finally gone to the SSPCA!
So it will get some fluids and fed as it doesnt seem to be injured, the SSPCA inspector has caught it, and looked it over, but it shouldnt have been where it was, for as long as it was....it might come back if it recovers to be released.
So batman..well batwoman came and hopefully has rescued it!

----------


## cherokee

Well done Dadie; you've probably saved it's life !

Are you going to follow-up on the outcome?

----------


## Dadie

I will hopefully get the bat back/released near us as its roost must be close, if he recovers.
I hope they will give us a call to see it get released.
But I will probably not hear anymore about it....shame though!
I thought it was a common pipistrelle, but there a couple of pipistrelles it could be and the only way of positively identifying them is by their echolocation noise and funnily enough I dont have a bat detector or noise recorder in the house!

----------


## Dadie

The bat!
If this worked you will see the little critter he is only about an inch from nose to tail in length!

----------


## cherokee

Thanks for posting that photo of the wee guy !

Gosh, he sounds, and looks so tiny, just really hope that the SSPCA can help him and hopefully bring him back "home" so as he can find his roost again !

Thanks for sharing Dadie !

----------


## Dadie

Im tempted to learn more about them and I will probably go on the walk on friday.
I am also tempted to become a bat carer....but the rabies jags are putting me off more than the training as I have a bit of a needle thing going on and the jags are supposed to be unpleasant!
The nearest bat carer is in Dornoch and there isnt even one in Inverness....so im thinking small at the moment..learn more if there is anywhere/anyone up here willing and able to help then think about it after im more confident about identification etc.
After the trouble I had getting my bat help something or someone is needed up here!

----------


## Liz

Very well done Dadie for helping this lovely wee crittur and I admire you for wanting to become a bat carer. Are the jags compulsory?
I would have thought if you wore thick gloves when handling them then they couldn't bite you?

NickInTheNorth just because an animal is 'wild' it shouldn't be left to suffer. Thankfully, there are many kind people who do 'interfere' and thank God for them!

----------


## Dadie

It died anyway...
Maybe because it was ill, or because it didnt get rehydrated soon enough after I saw it, and the time it took for it to be taken in.
Not even jiffy bagged down to the VLA..so not even helping out future bats by its death.
Bit sad all round by the outcome!
But the bat walk at Achvarasdal was good .... we saw/heard a few bats (not as many as we would have on a good weather night) and I have put in my request for a bat detector to hubby...we also heard an owl and saw 3 toads...and anyone who can get my Iona to be quiet for 5 minutes deserves a prize..she kept a running commentry the whole way through!

----------


## Liz

Aw what a shame Dadie.  :Frown: 

The bat walk sounds really good. Are you going to start a bat rescue? Sounds like it's needed.

----------

